# Valencia Small Coastal Towns



## ianz (Feb 8, 2014)

We are considering moving to Spain having taken early retirement. We love Valencia but do not want to live in a city. Our plan is to rent somewhere for 3 months to get a feel for living as opposed to holidaying in Spain. Does anyone know of any small coastal towns or villages within I hours travelling from Valencia. We do not like places that are full of high rise blocks or holiday complexes.

ianz


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Oliva (the last town of the Valencia Province), also Piles, Miramar, Guardamar, Daimús, Xeraco, Tavernes de la Valldigna, Cullera... although I would take out of the list, Cullera and Tavernes, as they have big tall buildings. 

Have a look on Google Earth and see if you like it. Trains from Valencia to Gandia, every half hour taking 55 mins approx. 

I live in Miramar myself, small village but near 'everything'.


----------



## ianz (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you very much for thes suggestions. We will definitely visit the towns you suggest when we visit to do an exploring trip for a couple of weeks next month. I have looked on google earth the area around Oliva, Piles, Miramar and Daimus look worth exploring


----------

